# Could IVF using donor eggs ever be halal for Sunni Muslims?



## sharonannzaki

EGG DONATION OR MULTIPLE MARRIAGES?  WHICH IS BETTER FOR FAMILIES AND SOCIETY?

I am interested in the issues surrounding IVF and Islam.  The current ruling states that IVF using a husband's sperm and his wife's egg is permissible, but that use of a third party i.e donor egg or donor sperm or a third woman's uterus is not, although use of donor egg is permissible for Shi ite Muslims.  I am aware that a lot of Sunni Muslims would like to try IVF using donor eggs but are prevented by the Sunni Authorities; some are doing it in secret using clinics in Iran.  I am wondering if the ruling should be changed so that it is considered halal for Sunni Muslims to also use donor eggs on the basis that it is better for families and society than multiple marriages are.

As is widely known and reported, this new technology saves marriages; surely then, since it is a desire, even a duty, for a Muslim man to continue his blood line, it is better for a happily married Muslim couple, who love each other dearly, to try IVF using a donor egg, if the wife cannot use her own eggs, than run the risk of the husband at some point seeking a second wife just for this purpose, which would, almost inevitably, wreck his first marriage.  This is especially so in the case of previously infertile men who are now able to father children due to IVF technology, but find that their wives - who have stayed with and supported their husbands for years - are now too old to conceive a child naturally using their own eggs.  The taking of a second wife for the primary purpose of procreation would surely be more sinful than the use of a donor egg by a happily married, loving couple.

Multiple marriages complicates family life.  A man may take a second wife to give him a child, but supposing she is unable to bear one? or perhaps she can only manage one and he wants more, so maybe he takes a third or even a fourth wife to fulfil his needs, which is perfectly permissible according to Islamic law.  How does this affect all those involved - the wives, children and the husband?  The husband must equalize between all his wives: it is evident that this would be nigh on impossible.  He would almost certainly become stressed, ill, penniless and no use at all to any of his wives, children, employer or society.  The children would suffer because they would only receive half or a third or even only a quarter of their father's time.  It has already been established that in order for children to have a correct Muslim upbringing, such that they turn out to be stable and upright citizens, they need their father's influence 100% of the time, not on a shared basis.  In these modern times, how can polygamy, just for the sake of childrearing, be a good thing?

I understand the concerns from Religious Leaders about lineage and fears of incest, however this can be overcome if the donor is known i.e a family member or friend.  The gift of life from someone close to a couple who would otherwise be childless is a wonderful thing.  The couple could have as many children this way as God allows; after all it is God who has made IVF possible and it is God who determines which eggs, if any, fertilise and go on to develop into a baby.  Regarding the requirement that the husband should be married to the donor, if this prerequisite must remain, then surely it would be acceptable due to the fact Muslim men are allowed more than one wife if his first wife cannot meet all his needs.  The arrangement would be temporary and legal documents could be drawn up between husband and donor.  The donor would have to be unmarried beforehand, since a woman who is already married is not allowed to marry again unless she is divorced.  The child could learn of his/her genetic inheritance when he/she is an adult.

Regarding the argument that donor egg or sperm is akin to sharing the marriage bed with someone else, and as such is considered adultery, I feel that this is simply not the case.  This is because an egg, whether from the wife or donor, is the building block of another life - a baby.  In the creation of that life there is no sexual unfaithfulness on the part of the husband or wife, and therefore no adultery.

I can see why use of donor sperm is considered haram; the Quran clearly states that although polygamy for men is allowed, polyandry for women is not.  A woman would not be allowed to marry a sperm donor as she would already be married and therefore she could not receive his sperm.

In the case of 'rent a womb' i.e surrogacy, I can see why it also is haram; the would be surrogate mother would need to marry the husband, but that arrangement would not be temporary due to the nine month gestation period, plus the time needed to prepare her body for pregnancy.  There would also be moral issues about unmarried young women using their bodies in this way.

I understand that it would be difficult for the Sunni Authorities to rule on this subject given that they have to interpret God's will from the Quran, which, of course doesn't stipulate anything on the use of IVF.  It is certainly not clear from the teachings of the prophet or what is written in the Quran whether egg donation would be considered halal or haram.  However, for the overriding reason that Muslim men are allowed more than one wife, especially if the reason for polygamy is to produce children, for the purposes of happy families all round, which can only benefit society as opposed to multi marriages which may harm it, and since the most important requirement regarding IVF in Islam is that it is done within marriage, it signifies to me that egg donation would be halal.    

Finally there is one more point to consider regarding clarity re IVF in Islamic society; embryos which are not needed are just discarded, some may say that that is akin to abortion, which the Quran says is haram.  Therefore the Sunni Authorities could already inadvertently be committing haram. 

If you agree with my argument please help raise this issue within the Muslim populace and the Sunni authorities by  engaging  in dialogue and debate, with a view to, in time and, God willing, there will a be new ruling regarding the use of donor eggs.

Thank you,

Sharon
  **
--------


----------



## SisterC

Hi Sharon
Why do you think that plural marriage harms society? Do you have evidence for this or is it just your opinion? I also wanted to say that abortion is haram only after the soul has been breathed into the baby, and it is halal even after this PROVIDED it is necessary to save the life of the mother. The mother has more right to life than the baby. This is just my understanding from what I've read over the years. Sharon I really urge you to talk directly to someone who can give you proper advice on this matter. If you don't want to use Islam Channel which I told you about in another post, why don't you go to your local mosque and ask to see the most scholarly person there. One thing about Islam is that we are commanded to ask the people who know if we don't have the answers ourselves, also it is not permissible for someone without the requisite knowledge to give an opinion which amounts to a fatwa, which is why I am referring you on rather than giving my personal opinion.
I hope you find answers that satisfy you. If I can help in any way please get in touch.
SisterC


----------



## sharonannzaki

Hi Sister C

See my last post under Christian/Muslim marriage and Donor Egg is it out or is it?

All the best,

Sharon


----------



## SisterC

Hi Sharon
Have replied on the other thread. 
Wishing you peace
SisterC


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi Sharon

The reason it is donor egg or sperm is haram because it does not belong to husband or wife. In every religion it is a sin to commit adultery, get pregnant before marriage etc so using an egg which does not belong to ypur spouse it haram because it is like commiting a sin, that child will not belong to the other spouse. 

It is not a law that we are able to change but it is the rules of Islam, it is written in the quran. If people agree with it or not it will still be haram. 

It is just logical, using egg of another woman makes your child illegitimate....the child is your husbands and the other woman's biological child. 

Sarah


----------



## sharonannzaki

Hi Sarah,

Use of donor egg is not adultery and I am not talking about pregnancy outside of marriage.  Obviously, the baby born from a donor egg would biologically be of the donor, but the donor is not the mother and nowhere in the Quran is it stated that use of donor egg is haram.  

Regards,

Sharon.


----------



## Sarah4eva

I know it is not adultery but I said it is like. In islam you can try your best to conceive but only to each other. The pregnancy will be out of marriage as it will belong to someone else and your husband. The child will be haram.

I know your looking for an answer, proof and reasons but it is common sense that a donor whether sperm or egg would not belong to u, or your husband. In the quran it states that the husband and wife should have kids. It does not state that you can have a child with someone else. Even though you will carry it and the baby will be 'yours' biologically there are not. Whether we like it or not that baby will be a husbands, and another woman's child. 

I'm sorry to be blunt but that it the islamic law.....instead of asking here maybe you could ask a sheikh from the mosque, or phone in to ask questions on islam channel or peace tv and ypu will be able to get professional answers.

Sarah


----------



## SisterC

sharonannzaki said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Use of donor egg is not adultery and I am not talking about pregnancy outside of marriage. Obviously, the baby born from a donor egg would biologically be of the donor, but the donor is not the mother and nowhere in the Quran is it stated that use of donor egg is haram.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sharon.


Hi Sharon
Just to draw your attention to the fact that the Qur'an is not the only source used in making Islamic rulings. There is the Sunnah too, the schools of Fiqh and Itjihad and a lot of other particular steps to follow in discerning a ruling and only someone qualified can make those rulings. The common or garden muslim is not in a position to make those rulings. Islam is not based solely on what is said in the Qur'an. The life of the Prophet explained the quran and after him were the first 3 generations who knew not only the qur'an but also the principles behind decisions. After them came the scholars and we still have scholars today. Another concept in Islam is that the halal and the haram are very clear, and we should keep away from anything that has doubt attached to it, for fear that we will stray into the haram. I don't think you understand that Islam is not just based on the Qur'an. Please don't torture yourself with saying "well it's not specifically forbidden in the Qur'an so it should be ok" this is just not the case. Some of the Universitie's particularly in California have online access to this kind of information and it is available if you search for it.
I hope this helps.
Sincerely
SisterC


----------



## SisterC

A reminder for all and hopefully some help for Sharon

Source - the Sunnah in the book of hadiths "Sahih Al- Bulhari hadith Volume 8, Book 77, Number 598:" 

"Narrated Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Apostle(sallalahu alayhi wa salam) said, "No woman should ask for the divorce of her sister (Muslim) so as to take her place, but she should marry the man (without compelling him to divorce his other wife), for she will have nothing but what Allah has written for her."

So a second wige (taken for any reason including the use of her eggs and uterus) can not interfere with the first marriage. Also, in Islam marriages are different than "Western" or "the concept of someone being THE ONE". A person can give the rights due to a wife to more than one person without necessarily loving either of them, though the Qu'ran does say that love will grow between a husband a wife. I am trying to help you Sharon with seeing a 2nd marriage as not the end of your own marriage. Myself - I met my husband twice in a chaperoned setting before I married him. The 3rd time I saw him we were married and were allowed to be alone. I didn't know him, but I liked his behaviour in following the Sunnah and 8 years later we are still toghether and on FF. 

There is also the concept of predestination by Allah (called the Qadr - which we in Ireland way "if something's for you, it won't go by you" so there is absolutely no guarantee that even if your husband took 3 more wives that he would have a child at all, even if everything is fine with him. It may be Qadr that he has no children at all.

Islamic Proof taken from the Sunnah

Sahih Al - Bukhari Hadith
Volume 8, Book 77, Number 594: 

"Narrated Anas bin Malik: 

The Prophet (sallalahu alayhi wa salam) said, "Allah puts an angel in charge of the uterus and the angel says, 'O Lord, (it is) semen! O Lord, (it is now ) a clot! O Lord, (it is now) a piece of flesh.' And then, if Allah wishes to complete its creation, the angel asks, 'O Lord, (will it be) a male or a female? A wretched (an evil doer) or a blessed (doer of good)? How much will his provisions be? What will his age be?' So all that is written while the creature is still in the mother's womb"

So whether your husband will ever have children with you or any other woman was decided when he was 120 days in the womb - children are regarded as provisions from Allah. Similarly for all humans.

I hope this helps.
C


----------

